# 2010 Nissan Skyline GTR... used and abused!



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi all! I wasn't going to post this any time soon (I've got a million other things going on now and some of you know what they are ) but this one threw me for a bit of a loop (upset me in other words) and I thought I'd share with the rest of you so you don't get into the same situation as I did. I waxed this car about 1 month ago and polished out a very noticeable scratch that was on it (only a few weeks old at the time) and then scheduled it for a light polish to remove the dealer-induced swirls, which was 1 week ago. A mere month had passed and since then the "homies"  had taken their toys (Scuderia, M3, GTR) out to the lake, the track, etc. Unfortunately I don't have the capacity to wash their cars at will (as they'd like, because they need them washed very sporadically) so they take their cars to the local car wash next door. I warned them of the dangers but they don't care as long as I can polish it and make it better again (as much as possible... good for me ).

Anyway, when I scheduled the "light polishing" the state the car was in could have been cleared up with a finishing polish and a DA... maximum 3 hours. When I got the keys last week  (awesome car to drive...) I was completely shocked at the state it was in after only a couple of weeks!!!! Take a look >>
































































Nice foam bath and then a wash with Wolf's WS-1N White Satin shampoo...










revealed this >> :wall:























































So my dilemma was that the keys were left for me along with the agreed amount of money, but the car was in roughly 4x worse condition than when I saw it last. What's a boy to do??? My premeditated combo for this buttery paint didn't really put a dent in the damage that was on the car, therefore I opted to bite the bullet and make my customer *a VERY good customer* happy and do a one-stage rotary correction, which threw my schedule completely off. I started off with WP-3N medium polish that would technically finish most jobs hologram-free, but this was crappy Japanese paint so it corrected well but the time it took to finish perfectly was far too much than I'd originally alloted. So I had to step down to a lighter polish, Wolf's WP-1N, that didn't correct as much, but left a hologram-free finish with the one step that I had time for.

I always strive for perfection and if it's not achieved, yes I do lose sleep because it drives me nuts. The owner was happy with the amount of correction I was able to achieve with a one-step, but I wasn't. There were still swirls in the paint and deep scratches, but I guess I just have to let them go . Anyway, I guess the moral of this story is that you should always quote a price for polishing a car _right_ when the keys are handed over. It was a cloudy day when these were taken so you really can't see the (very minor) swirls in the paint. The tires were dressed with WO-1N tire dressing and the paint was sealed with Wolf's Nano sealant WP-0NT.




































































































Thanks for reading and to all the Playboy subscribers, thanks for "reading"!

- Jesse O'Connor


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey Jesse ,

I have already polished two of these the same colour and they both did my head in so to speak, :wall::wall:but now i know what products to use and what polisher to use which will give me fantastic results with one polish and pad combo !:thumb:

Great job buddy as usual !

Mario


----------



## 911 (Nov 1, 2010)

Great Car! Nice work! Super products to use!


----------



## will-i-a-m (Nov 4, 2010)

Beast of a car, And brlliant work !!!


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

good work Jesse, good to see you went the extra mile to make the client a even happier one:thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Welcome to the Kuro Black GTR club Jesse

Nice work as ever:thumb:

I always think of them as a good test of refining/finishing/jeweling or whatever other terms people want to use.
Definately need to be on top of your game


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Chris_VRS said:


> Welcome to the Kuro Black GTR club Jesse
> 
> Nice work as ever:thumb:
> 
> ...


Thanks Chris! Yes it was a true test for my new polishes


----------



## Beemer 330 (Oct 8, 2010)

Lovelly car and nice job :thumb: bet that was satisfying


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Great work Jesse, beast of a motor, when your rich I want a red one..............:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

My god that was in some state to start with, top work though, looks stunning now :thumb:


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

Great work, Jesse! :thumb:


----------



## Gnat (Nov 12, 2010)

If you hadn't said anything, I wouldn't have picked that there was still work to go! Looks brilliant


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice work mate


----------



## kirsty (Nov 13, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Fair play, you got a top result. Can understand your frustration at the difference in condition, knowing you couldn't have achieved the same result with the intended treatment. Hope the owner was grateful for the 'extra' work put in to it.

Chris.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

ChrisJD said:


> Fair play, you got a top result. Can understand your frustration at the difference in condition, knowing you couldn't have achieved the same result with the intended treatment. Hope the owner was grateful for the 'extra' work put in to it.
> 
> Chris.


Cheers Chris! Yeah he was well pleased :thumb:


----------



## Spirit Detailing (Mar 29, 2007)

Nice work. Some of those Japanese paints are really a nightmare. I had one recently that I had to finish down by hand. Soft pads and finest polishes were still leaving holo's.


----------

